# Astrex due



## mapletreemousery (Aug 13, 2011)

I just have to share my excitement!
I had a stunning astrex doe given to me by a really nice lady on a reptile forum. she is agouti and white pied, she was put to a stunning pew with a light smutty nose possible siamese? astrex cross fuzzy.

She is now HUGE and due to pop tonight.
I just cant wait to see what we get when they have fur. Im hoping for some astrex showers to keep back and fingers cross get a nice line of astrex on the go. If anyone has any astrex for sale in the northants area please do let me know or i shall have to outcross to other mice to further this line.


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

She have great marking. I love the coloration mix.


----------



## mapletreemousery (Aug 13, 2011)

Thank you Hun x


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Hugely pregnant meeces always make me feel so cheerful! Here's hoping for the curliest big babies!


----------



## mapletreemousery (Aug 13, 2011)

Hey all she had them at 12:48 well thats when i heard a noise. i had a little peek and she had 8 but sadly 4 were dead/still born.
is there a reason why this would happen? 4 live 4 died?
is there a risk with astrex?


----------



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

How old is she and has she had any litters before?


----------



## mapletreemousery (Aug 13, 2011)

no this is her 1st litter she is 15 weeks


----------



## mapletreemousery (Aug 13, 2011)

grrr she ate a baby, iv fostered the last 3 out to a great mother mouse with babies. such a shame mayb a 1st time doe thing


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

She's a good age, but some does just can't handle it. It's probably been too stressful for her, which is such a shame :\ I'm sorry for you, but lucky you could put the remaining babies in with another mom.


----------



## Sylviemouse (Jul 12, 2011)

any news on the babies?


----------

